# ARISTO OR USA PASSENGER CARS



## berniejorn (May 30, 2009)

HI

SEARCHING FOR ARISTO SIERRA CARS OR USA. PENNSYLVANIA LINE. 

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET FOR SALE?

THANKS

BERNIE


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the USA Overton Cars but they are 1:24 NG. A perfect fit for the Aristo C-16 - 




















I got all mine on eBay. They are not for sale though! 

-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Of course i beleive USA trains wins the day...Rite on Brian D......*


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I have a set of 4 Aristo Sierra cars all Pennsy that I have for sale. I recall I was looking for $260 for the set of 4 plus shipping. I don't believe I have the original boxes for these and some have already been converted to body mounted Kadees. All smoke units are there, have never used them.

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Bachmann_Spectrum_Mogul.htm - here as some photos of them. If you are interested I can take some better photos with my good camera and send them to you.


Raymond


----------



## berniejorn (May 30, 2009)

Good morning Raymond





Yes, I am interested. I also looked over your website, and I must say you have some impressive items (but I'm sure you already know that) .



Could you estimate the shipping cost


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo Sierra coaches are at dealers. Saw a stack of Pennsylvania coaches at a dealer just last month.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 
Sorry I haven't been able to keep my promise to buy the cars. With the change in job and income being cut in half, some of my Rail Road dreams and wants have gone by the wayside. I can say that those are very beautiful cars, and since they blong to Ray, you surely bet they are in good condition. He takes VERY good care of his train equipment. They should go to someone who wil appreciate them and enjoy them. 
Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cliff. Sorry my work schedule has been so messed up I didn't have time to reach out to you on this to see if you were still wanting them before I sold them. (I know I was holding them for you) I'll call you in a bit on this. Didn't want you to think I was selling them out from under you. Sounds like you are ok letting them go.

Hey Bernie. Let me go find them so I can take some pics for you. I have them boxed up somewhere and I'm not sure which one they are in at this point!














I'll chat with you soon too.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh and thanks Bernie. 

Will do on the shipping. (now where did I put those things..)


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bernie,

I found the cars and Cliff gave his blessing to go ahead and sell them. Just sent you an email. Talk to you soon.


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, Thanks for checking with me, I apreciate it, a lot. 

Bernie, if you decide to buy theses cars, ( and I hope you do ) I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of them, they are really nice. 
Cliff


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas likes the USA ones... who would have thought? 

Philip


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA coaches are BEATUIFUL. We have some at the Botanic. Also Aristo streamliners, Aristo Heavyweights, old style J&S coaches, some Sierras and the odd Bachmann.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lathroum on 06/11/2009 12:24 AM
Nicholas likes the USA ones... who would have thought? 

Philip




I love this place.....







I know that was meant as a insult but thats ok i have big shoulders.. i underestand were it comes from..


----------

